# How much do you charge to shoot Senior Portraits?



## souljourney (Oct 29, 2007)

I need to pick some brains here.  Someone is interested in my taking senior portraits of their son...creative/non-traditional pictures mostly at the skate park.  I really don't know what to charge because I have never done senior portraits.  I know what I charge for a wedding and I know what I charge for portrait sessions but was just looking for ideas as to how to start with senior pricing...especially if it's location shooting.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## petey (Oct 29, 2007)

$350 for a package. 1 hour session. 24-36 edited shots. 2 8X10s, 8 5X7s, 8 4x6s, 2 sheets of wallets, and a gift book.


----------



## souljourney (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the point of reference...that's great!  Anyone else? :mrgreen:


----------



## photogincollege (Oct 29, 2007)

Id say a bit more then an hour, at least for this case because if hes skating it might take some time to get good shots of him and you may find an hour might not cut it.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 31, 2007)

$100 session fee - 1 1/2 to 2 hours on location. Prints are extra.


----------

